# Has anyone else's Kobo Mini spent a loooong time "Updating"?



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

I've just bought a Kobo Mini from WHSmith.

I followed the instuctions, plugged it into my Mac, downloaded the Kobo software, ran the Kobo software and everything went fine. I browsed the bookstore part of the Kobo app and then pressed the "eject" button before unplugging the Kobo.

But as soon as I pulled the plug, I got a black screen with an hourglass: "Updating".

That was at 9:00. It's now 9:25, and the Kobo is still "updating".

Is this normal?


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

I fixed my Kobo. I tried to reset it using the slider-switch at the top; the screen flashed black then white for a while... and then it just booted up and worked.

Dunno what that was all about.


----------

